
Loquat: A Design for Large-Scale Distributed Applications - wut42
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHJgYCwp2Kc
======
nickpsecurity
The paper:

[http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/loquat-
smartedge17.pdf](http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/loquat-smartedge17.pdf)

